# Poor cats and kittens with cat flu



## rose

Just reported a load of skinny cats and kittens with cat flu to the RSPCA. I know they are useless but didn't know what else to do?? Only got answer phone from cats protection who said they don't act on cruelty etc and to ring the RSPCA. They live in a residential road just round the corner from me. The porch window was opened so they could get in and out - onto a very busy road!!! There appeared to be 2 litters of kittens, one brown and white one about 6 weeks old was sat in some gravel, one eye was very swollen and gunky, most of the others had runny eyes. I did wonder about taking the kitten to the vets but was scared of my cats catching it. Hope they get help soon


----------



## Polski

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92530768.99297.100001677125431&type=1&theater

Worse than useless


----------



## catcoonz

Rose, Rspca will go out and destroy all these kittens, can you pm me the link to them please and see if there is time to save them.


----------



## rose

OMG but there was too many for me to help?! Cats protection aren't taking any more cats because of there being so many! Soooooo sad! Why are people so wicked?


----------



## rose

catcoonz said:


> Rose, Rspca will go out and destroy all these kittens, can you pm me the link to them please and see if there is time to save them.


Have pm you. No link they live in the next street to me


----------



## catcoonz

Is the owner approachable.

I know CP are full, have worked for them in the past and know the foster carers very well.

Also know the rspca inspector who will be sent round, they will collect these kittens and destroy them within an hour of collecting.

Rspca will not hand them to anybody if they get their hands on them, no begging on the phone will work, I have tried before with them, once taken they are doomed and all they possibly need is antibiotics and I have loads of them from my own vet.

If I go and knock on the door, and offer help, do you think there is a chance the owner will allow me to help.

I wasn't blaming you, glad you posted but time is now urgent for these as rspca will be out today.

How many kittens do you think there are?


----------



## catcoonz

Well, I am going round to speak to the owner.

If you hear sirens, I have been arrested for interfering.


----------



## rose

I wish I hadn't called them now, but I didn't know what to do!!


----------



## Polski

RSPCA are not known for moving fast even in an emergency so hopefully catcoonz gets there before they do.


----------



## Soozi

rose said:


> I wish I hadn't called them now, but I didn't know what to do!!


Not your fault rose! you did what you thought was best! I hope someone can rescue them before they are murdered!


----------



## Polski

I really wish someone from the RSPCA would view posts like these and realise just what a bad reputation they have and set out to change their ways. 

RSPCA destroying healthy animals in large numbers is not a new thing, if you search "RSPCA barnes hill" you should find some stories going back years where their own staff were blowing the whistle on their antics.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just read this, any luck CC?

Don't worry Rose, you were only trying to help, it's just a pity the RSPCA are so inflexible about things like this.


----------



## catcoonz

Just a quick update as I need to go back for more.

I have got there in time, collected a mum and her 10 day old kittens, there are 5 babies, photo's later tonight.

14 kittens between 5 and 8 weeks old, very skinny, and yes sadly as I have just got back from the vet I am sorry to say 2 6 week old kittens had to be pts, there was just no help that could be given to help them.

There are 5 cats left at the owners house, all un-neutered, so I have just arranged for my vet to neuter these for me.

Please don't blame yourself Rose, I was also shocked when I went in but they are safe now.

Can I just say I have had many donations in today, sorry I have not had time to personally thank you as I am doing the biggest mission I have ever had to do.

Will update once I have treated the kittens I have now.


----------



## Charity

Well done CC, thank goodness you were nearby and able to help. Sad about the two pts though. Couldn't you just strangle some people! Well done Rose, you were successful in the end.


----------



## Jiskefet

Catcoonz, you are a gem.

You will not go to ordinary heaven, you will be rewarded an extra special section of heaven with a direct link to the Rainbow Bridge.

And Rose, well done for blowing the whistle when you noticed this atrocity and allowing at least most of these cats to be rescued in time.

These people ought to be reported for animal cruelty and gross neglect. If some of these kittens had to be PTS at this stage, it would not have been long till a lot of them would have died of their own accord.


----------



## Ang2

Well done yet again CC !!! Pm me if you need anything xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rose

What a hero Catcoonz is!! It wouldn't have occurred to me to knock on the door!! It was only the small kitten near the road that made me go back, I have lived here over 30 years but have never noticed anything before when going past, neighbours must have known though!!! So sad  RIP poor babies, at least your suffering is over. Worried for the 10 day old babies though!?


----------



## Jiskefet

They are in good hands now. If they can be saved, CC will save them. She has lots of experience with sick and neglected kittens.
Way too much experience, really.

I wish people would show some responsibility and not let it come to this....


----------



## catcoonz

Ok, so yes I knocked on the door, son answered and told me to go away, so I went round the block and knocked again, the owner (lady) answered the door and I had more luck with her.
I just told her that I had seen a kitten on the drive which needed urgent vet treatment, now I was happy to stand and wait for the police and rspca where they will all be destroyed and issue with a hefty animal cruelty charge.

The lady then agreed to take my help.

Must say I went into shock, I have seen some bad things but this is awful.

as already posted 2 kittens had to be pts, sorry but they was in so much pain and the eyes was so bad they couldn't be saved.

Here are some photo's for you all, one cat as you can see has to have an eye removed tomorrow, the eye is past saving but the cat can be saved.

I will post a photo of mum and babies later but for now here are some of the cats/kittens I took, I still have 5 more to take but the lady wont let me have those, so I have offered to collect them for neutering and return them.
The 5 remaining cats look ok health wise, I am just going back to the ladies house now to worm, fleatreat and feed the cats as she has no food for them.

They are in good hands, can I now please appeal for any more small donations, I now have 24 rescue cats I didn't expect to have today.


----------



## rose

I don't know what else to say, except thank you. I never expected something like this going on a few hundred yards from my house under my nose. I am just glad I spotted the kitten near the road, otherwise they would still be all there.........


----------



## catcoonz

Here is a very young mum and her babies rescued from the same home.


----------



## catcoonz

Don't worry Rose, you posted and I was online at the time, thank you, you have saved these kittens.

The 10 day old kittens will be fine, I promise you I have years experience of saving the most tiny babies and I will save these.

All will be vaccinated, neutered and microchipped, all I now need is to find homes for them so if anybody wishes to share to get them the right home please help me by doing so.

Right, now back to the awful house to see if I can get more out of there.


----------



## Polski

That woman better hope the RSPCA dont turn up because she wont be saying no to them.

You are an angel catcoonz. Donation sent


----------



## Soozi

Polski said:


> That woman better hope the RSPCA dont turn up because she wont be saying no to them.
> 
> You are an angel catcoonz. Is there a paypal address?


Catcoonz must be run off her feet! My god I just don't believe what she is having to deal with saving all these little babies! Any donations however small I'm sure would be very very welcome I should say critical! Don't think it would be allowed to put Catcoonz paypal account on here so maybe send a PM. If Catcoonz is agreeable I can send it via PM to other members wanting the details to save time!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Catcoonz and Rose you both deserve a medal and a large glass or six of wine! I am so relieved that you have been able to get at least most of these cats and kittens to safety. It is very sad that two have had to be PTS but it might have been more if it had been left even another day.

Thank goodness you had the presence of mind to take action Rose.

I am concerned about the 5 adult cats still in her care, I understand there isn't much to do if the lady refuses to give them up, but as the RSPCA have already been alerted is there a danger they could turn up, take them from her and destroy them?

I can only but imagine how awful the conditions must have been if you were shocked by it CC.

There is a sticky at the top of this section posted a couple of days ago reminding us that links to paypal are not allowed on threads so I would suggest PMing CC if you want to help.


----------



## rose

JaimeandBree said:


> Catcoonz and Rose you both deserve a medal and a large glass or six of wine! I am so relieved that you have been able to get at least most of these cats and kittens to safety. It is very sad that two have had to be PTS but it might have been more if it had been left even another day.
> 
> Thank goodness you had the presence of mind to take action Rose.
> 
> I am concerned about the 5 adult cats still in her care, I understand there isn't much to do if the lady refuses to give them up, but as the RSPCA have already been alerted is there a danger they could turn up, take them from her and destroy them?
> 
> I can only but imagine how awful the conditions must have been if you were
> 
> shocked by it CC.
> 
> There is a sticky at the top of this section posted a couple of days ago reminding us that links to paypal are not allowed on threads so I would suggest PMing CC if you want to help.


I take no credit for what has happened, Catcoonz is the hero of the hour!! I presume if the cats are in ok health and are being neutered the RSPCA will leave them as the sick ones have gone.


----------



## Soozi

rose said:


> I don't know what else to say, except thank you. I never expected something like this going on a few hundred yards from my house under my nose. I am just glad I spotted the kitten near the road, otherwise they would still be all there.........


You deserve a huge Thank you Rose! these helpless little kittens and Mum were facing certain death if you didn't act! X


----------



## catcoonz

The 5 remaining cats with the owner look to be in goodish health, if the rspca do turn up they will walk away, I have taken all the cats/kittens who needed vet treatment, they are starving bless them and have already eaten a whole bowl of biscuits.

I have got antibiotics, eye ointment, flea and wormers which all have been given to the cats/kittens.

I just hope tomorrow the eye operation goes well.

So much for not doing rescue, as I have found there is always a cat in need and this was an urgent case so I couldn't just ignore them.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh and there are no words (or no words I can post on a public forum) to express my anger and disgust at the so called "owners" of these cats. How many cats were there in total, and her saying she had no food for them?! *&@@@*^&!

The two poor babies who were PTS are probably better off now to be honest, the poor little mites must have been suffering so much.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry Rose, I know the owner would have been prosecuted and by removing the cats and kittens I have put a stop to that happening, but on the plus side 12 kittens and 6 adult cats have just been saved, rspca would have destroyed them, my vet was also in shock at the state of them all, most of them you can feel their bones, going to take a while to build them up but at least they will all get wonderful homes and have a life now.


----------



## moggie14

Well done Rose and CC :thumbup:
Looks like you were just in time, the cats and kittens do look really poorly bless them. Sending loads of healing vibes xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

rose said:


> I take no credit for what has happened, Catcoonz is the hero of the hour!! I presume if the cats are in ok health and are being neutered the RSPCA will leave them as the sick ones have gone.


Catcoonz is certainly the cavalry, but if you hadn't spotted something was amiss and what's more spoken up this would never have come to light and those poor cats would still be suffering. Too many people would have just walked on by.


----------



## JaimeandBree

catcoonz said:


> They are in good hands, can I now please appeal for any more small donations, I now have 24 rescue cats I didn't expect to have today.


CC you should receive a box from me tomorrow with 5 boxes of Whiskas cat and kitten food (amongst other odds and ends of food) which will hopefully help a bit, I will send more when I can.


----------



## mudgekin

CC you are an angel, I am in awe of your big heart. You know you have friends here who will do what we can.


----------



## Jiskefet

rose said:


> I take no credit for what has happened, Catcoonz is the hero of the hour!! I presume if the cats are in ok health and are being neutered the RSPCA will leave them as the sick ones have gone.


The woman admitted she had no food for them, so CC fed the cats she wasn't allowed to take. Personally, I would have bullied her into it by threatening to call in the police and the RSPCA there and then, but I can imagine CC has her hands more than full with the lot she HAS taken. And as these are in reasonable health, they should be OK for now as long as they are fed, vaccinated and neutered.

Which, by the way, I do not trust this woman to do. This looks like a back yard breeder of the very worst kind.


----------



## oliviarussian

catcoonz said:


> So much for not doing rescue, as I have found there is always a cat in need and this was an urgent case so I couldn't just ignore them.


I think they will have to rip your heart out before you'll really stop, It's your vocation CC you just can't sit by and watch.... Bless you x


----------



## Jiskefet

oliviarussian said:


> I think they will have to rip your heart out before you'll really stop, It's your vocation CC you just can't sit by and watch.... Bless you x


These were my thoughts exactly when I read the announcement: For how long ???? Just till she runs into the next cat in need!!! We all know CC simply cannot turn a blind eye, even if she would have to go without food, herself.


----------



## catcoonz

I have some good news, the lady has just contacted me and agreed that I can take the 5 remaining cats to be neutered.


----------



## JaimeandBree

That's great news, hopefully this will have shocked her into not letting her cats breed all over the shop. Maybe not, but I live in hope.

Just think, if it wasn't for this forum, today could have ended very differently. Power to the PFers (well, CC anyway )


----------



## Calvine

Agree with Polsi...Catcoonz will get there before the R$PCA. Now if there was a camera crew there, R$PCA would be there in record time. Well done CC!!


----------



## catcoonz

Well rspca seem to be lost as they have failed once again to turn up.

By the time they had arrived, kittens would have died, should have known by now that I had all day.


----------



## Polski

JaimeandBree said:


> Power to the PFers (well, CC anyway )


No, I think you were right the first time.

Of course Catcoonz did the majority of the donkey work but the way I saw this board come to her aid the other day whether it be with kind words of support or food or even financially I think its fair to give PFers a pat on the back too.

So...

Thank you to all the cat PFers, I may not always agree with some but I'm proud to be part of this board knowing that you will all pull together for cats *and* their carers in need


----------



## catcoonz

Completely agree, if it was not for such kindness here I would have been forced to leave these cats and kittens where they was so 

Thank you everybody, all support is appreciated and moral support is good aswell.


----------



## catcoonz

A message to Rose .....

Thank you for posting, please don't feel bad you wasn't able to help the kittens, to be honest when I saw them all my first thought was oh god, where do I put them all.

Rose saved these cats/kittens by posting.

You have all saved these cats and kittens by kindly donating.

Me, well, I just went and got them, got bitten and had a delightful vet bill, but paypal donations have covered this, thankyou so much, you have restored my faith again.

Next step is to go back and get the remaining cats neutered, when these here are ready to have them neutered then rehome.

Anybody want a cat or kitten......


----------



## JaimeandBree

catcoonz said:


> A message to Rose .....
> 
> I just went and got them, got bitten and had a delightful vet bill, but paypal donations have covered this, thankyou so much, you have restored my faith again.
> 
> .


I hope it was a kitten that bit you and not a hooman  and also that you get it seen too if need be!


----------



## kerrypn

CC you an amazing lady xx and well done to Rose for speaking up-not everyone would, most would turn the other way, so well done you xx


----------



## jessica93

I didn't see this post. But I've just read through it 
And Well done rose for speaking out and for calling the RSPCA and for coming to the forum to tell everyone these kittens wouldn't of been saved without you. I use to give money to them through pets at home. But since joining this forum I stopped and changed to another charity. I think it's blue cross. 
But CC you really are an incredible person! 
Your an inspiration to us all 
Something good is going to happen to you because you help all these cats and kittens something good will come out of it for you 
You said before that you have lost your friends because you dedicated yourself to your rescue. Well I just want to say they should hang their heads in shame because they have lost a wonderful woman 
Its there lost but our gain because I think everyone finds a friend in you 
And by getting these donations off people it just shows that we think highly of you.
I for one are very proud to know of you. I'm proud to see that there is caring people in this world 
People need a bit of you in everyone the world would be a better place 
So again THANK YOU cc for everything you do. I'd hate to think what would of been the outcome for these kittens and cats. Either death or breeding. 
So again CC to the rescue!


----------



## catcoonz

For Rose and anybody else who was concerned about the 10 day old kittens.

Mum and her kittens are settled, all have had nutridrops and feeding, mum is very settled and loves her new nesting box.


----------



## Alisa25

catcoonz said:


> For Rose and anybody else who was concerned about the 10 day old kittens.
> 
> Mum and her kittens are settled, all have had nutridrops and feeding, mum is very settled and loves her new nesting box.


Oh how lovely to see - she looks so grateful! 

You are an absolute star Catcoonz - there is a special place in heaven for you.


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> For Rose and anybody else who was concerned about the 10 day old kittens.
> 
> Mum and her kittens are settled, all have had nutridrops and feeding, mum is very settled and loves her new nesting box.


Awww! so pleased all is well with Mum and her babies! Big hug for you Catcoonz!X Have you given Mum a name?


----------



## catcoonz

Name for the mummy, I thought it would be lovely to name her after Rose who posted to save them.

Will need names for the others so suggestions welcome, will post individual photo's shortly.


----------



## rose

I am very honoured!! Thank you


----------



## JaimeandBree

Please to hear they are doing well, Mummy Rose does look relieved to be in a quiet and safe environment.

Will need to see piccies of the others so we can come up with some name suggestions


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Name for the mummy, I thought it would be lovely to name her after Rose who posted to save them.
> 
> Will need names for the others so suggestions welcome, will post individual photo's shortly.


Yeah!!! I vote Rose too!


----------



## catcoonz

Names suggestions please.

Photo 1 = Little Boy ..... has a name Brian.

Photo 2 = Little Girl .... needs a name.

Photo 3 = Little Boy ... needs a name.

Photo 4 = Little Boy ..needs a name.

Photo 5 = Little Girl ..needs a name.

All will get better and will be looking for new homes but not until 100% healthy, so I will be advised by my vet on rehoming dates.

Please do note that all these cats/kittens are being treated for cat flu, I CANNOT rehome to anybody who has an existing cat.

They are all purring and cuddly, so will make lovely special pets.

Kittens will be vaccinated, microchipped and neutered before leaving.


----------



## Alisa25

Oh poor little things! 

Just a question - do you have to keep them separate from all your other rescues and other cats because of cat flu? :001_unsure: Where do you find the space?


----------



## catcoonz

yes, they have to be in strict quarantine otherwise it will spread very quickly through other cats.

I have a special pen for these, so hygiene is very important.

Neighbours are used to seeing me change in the garden now.


----------



## Guest

catcoonz said:


> yes, they have to be in strict quarantine otherwise it will spread very quickly through other cats.
> 
> I have a special pen for these, so hygiene is very important.
> 
> Neighbours are used to seeing me change in the garden now.


Just tweeted on twitter. Hang in there kitties.


----------



## Alisa25

catcoonz said:


> yes, they have to be in strict quarantine otherwise it will spread very quickly through other cats.
> 
> I have a special pen for these, so hygiene is very important.
> 
> Neighbours are used to seeing me change in the garden now.


I can imagine! 

Wow Catcoonz - you really go an extra mile for these creatures. :001_unsure: So touching. :001_unsure:


----------



## catcoonz

I will go and take pics of the others now as it is medication time again.


----------



## Mum to Missy

These cats and kittens are very lucky to have you CC


----------



## rose

As one is already called Brian, what about the magic roundabout theme ?

Brian: Snail 
Dougal: Shaggy Dog 
Dylan: Spacey Rabbit 
Ermintrude: Pink Cow 
Florence: Girl 
Mr McHenry: Gardener 
Zebedee Bouncing Character


----------



## JaimeandBree

rose said:


> As one is already called Brian, what about the magic roundabout theme ?
> 
> Brian: Snail
> Dougal: Shaggy Dog
> Dylan: Spacey Rabbit
> Ermintrude: Pink Cow
> Florence: Girl
> Mr McHenry: Gardener
> Zebedee Bouncing Character


Love it! Bet there aren't many cats out there called Ermintrude!


----------



## Jiskefet

JaimeandBree said:


> Love it! Bet there aren't many cats out there called Ermintrude!


Not very easy to call either....

Ermintrude.......
Come here, Ermintrude.....

So why not split it up into two names: Ermine and Trudy


----------



## mudgekin

You have no idea what an amazing lady you are CC.


----------



## catcoonz

Both boys needing names.

Also have 3 others grey girl who looks the same as the boys photo, one light tabby girl 6 weeks old (ish), and one pure black girl 6 weeks old.


----------



## catcoonz

Is Ermine a boy or girls name, do love the names so yes going with those.

so now have a need for 2 boys names and 2 girls names, unless Ermine is a boy then need 1 boys name and 3 girls names.

Not sure what the kittens are yet.


----------



## kerrypn

catcoonz said:


> Both boys needing names.
> 
> Also have 3 others grey girl who looks the same as the boys photo, one light tabby girl 6 weeks old (ish), and one pure black girl 6 weeks old.


Oh my what gorgeous gorgeous kitties :001_wub:

Wonders how mad hubby would be if I adopted a third.....


----------



## catcoonz

That would be lovely if you wanted a beauty as a third cat but bear in mind currently on antibiotics, wouldn't want to risk your cats.


----------



## Charity

If you call one Ermintrude, you could call her Emmie for short. What lucky little cats.


----------



## moggie14

Love the name suggestions! You could also use Magic if you need another


----------



## Jiskefet

Slate, Cobalt, Royal Blue (Roy for short) for the boys?


----------



## JaimeandBree

If you're sticking with the Magic Roundabout theme then according to Wikipedia there were also children in the early episodes called Paul (Paulie?), Basil and Rosalie.


----------



## Calinyx

Wow.....have just read this complete thread.

Rose....well done on reporting this to the [useless] RSPCA. But more importantly, an even bigger well done on bringing it to the attention of this forum.

CC you are an amazing individual, I really don't know what else to say. Well done on everything you have achieved in the last 24 hours.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, we can use all these names as we have to name the 10 day old kittens.


----------



## Polly G

Well done CC and Rose. 

CC you have a heart as big as the moon and once again you have saved the lives of several cats and kittens. I don't know how you do it but I am so glad that you do :thumbup1:


----------



## oliviarussian

It just wanted to say thankyou for rescuing these kittens CC and I know that it now means you have a lot of hungry mouths to feed again.... PLEASE don't let yourself get to the state you were last week with the worry and stress about how you were going to cope before you ask for help.... I know it's a sticky issue with fundraising on here but if you find yourself struggling again YOU NEED TO LET US KNOW!!!!


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, I will shout when I need more help if that is ok with everybody.

Meet the new kitten, rescued from a tree last night, she is super cute and will need a special home.

Will have vet tests done on her.


----------



## Ang2

Any news on Panda?


----------



## catcoonz

Oh yes, with everything happening all at once I am waiting to hear back a convenient time to collect Panda, so yes he is coming to live with me in the next 2 days.


----------



## catcoonz

It just gets worse, the cats Rose posted about, the owner has just informed me 2 of her other females are most likely pregnant.

Have to now get these.


----------



## Alisa25

catcoonz said:


> It just gets worse, the cats Rose posted about, the owner has just informed me 2 of her other females are most likely pregnant.
> 
> Have to now get these.


:mad2:

Are they the ones you were going to neuter for her? Or she has MORE? :001_huh:


----------



## catcoonz

These are the ones booked for neutering Monday.
She has 3 females and 2 males running around the garden.
I don't know where I am suppose to put them, all I can do is put cages up now and I really don't like them.


----------



## Mum to Missy

I think this woman needs to be put in a cage 

Thank goodness they will all be safe soon xx


----------



## catcoonz

Her excuse was, "well nobody would help me, the vet wouldn't neuter for free so she had no choice but to let nature take its course", nothing I could say to that except I was there to help her.

I will post photo's when I get the others from her and also post pics of their neuter wounds.


----------



## JaimeandBree

catcoonz said:


> It just gets worse, the cats Rose posted about, the owner has just informed me 2 of her other females are most likely pregnant.
> 
> Have to now get these.


Oh for goodness sake! The sheer recklessness of this woman really does beggar belief.

Bright side, at least you get to save two more cats from that horrible place. What a lucky thing for those cats that Rose happenend to walk by and spot the poorly kittens.

I just hope this woman doesn't get more cats and the whole thing starts all over again. Wh does she even have them in the first place, she clearly can't afford them and doesn't cae about them.


----------



## Jiskefet

If the supposed pregnancies aren't too far along, I guess they could still be neutered.
the state most of these cats are in, it would probably be better for the mother cats, too, if they don't have to carry and feed a litter of kittens. But it would have to be done ASAP, before they are too far along.
It will be hard enough to find good forever homes for the ones you have already taken without adding to the number.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Exactly how many cats and kittens have you rescued from there in total now CC, I've lost track! You must be overrun.


----------



## catcoonz

Gosh, how many, well there are 5 still with her.

14 kittens between 6 and 8 weeks old.
3 grey cats, and a mum with her 5 12 day old kittens.
4 black young cats about 12/14 weeks old.

Lets say a lot. so have 21 here and 5 more to collect.


----------



## catcoonz

Yes, sadly I will be spaying, I don't feel they could cope with another pregnancy, sorry.


----------



## Mum to Missy

One of the first pictures you posted there's black and white ones in a box, page 2 I think, there's one real little darling in there, at the front, are they poorly as well? Not that I'm in the least bit interested Singing:


----------



## catcoonz

Photo 2 is fine but not the others.
Lucy is also fine.

sorry, you mean the newborn babies, yes they are all fine.


----------



## Mum to Missy

No, not the newborn, well I don't think they're newborn there in a cardboard box, look to be 4 black and whites.


----------



## JaimeandBree

catcoonz said:


> Yes, sadly I will be spaying, I don't feel they could cope with another pregnancy, sorry.


Sounds like it's the best thing for them. It's sad but you have to what's right for them now, they have suffered enough, god only knows how many litters they've had already!


----------



## Mum to Missy

Just seen you posted individual pictures of them and they are poorly, what a shame 

Glad Lucy (you could have called her Treena) is fine


----------



## Jiskefet

Why can't you rehome the cat flu kittens to anyone with cats?
Once they are cured, there will be no problem as long as the other cats' vaccinations are up to date, surely?

Jiskefet got it just after coming to us as a 18 week-old kitten, in spite of his having been vaccinated. He must have been infected prior to vaccination. And after I adopted Spetter, I discovered he suffered from chronic cat flu. But none of my other - vaccinated - cats ever even showed a hint of it, even though Spetter had regular flare-ups.


----------



## catcoonz

Slate & Cobalt have been given the go ahead from 16th August to fine their new homes.

They do have a thread of their own now.


----------



## AdviceSeeker

Well done to Rose and Catcoonz for helping these kittens/cats and to those who donated. :thumbup1:

Catcoonz if you send me details of how I can send you a payment to help out, I will do so at the end of the month.


----------



## lizward

Only just seen this. Well done, obviously, to catcoonz for getting the cats and kittens out of there and helping, and to Rose who will know next time not to call the RSPCA but this time has surely saved lives.

I wonder if the story behind this is someone with pretty blue cats thinking in terms of lots of money for pretty blue kittens, and not realising that with a random mating you would not get all blue kittens, and having no money to feed the cats obviously meant she had no money to pay a vet either. I suspect there are a lot of people out there who see the prices asked for pretty kittens at certain times of the year when demand far outstrips supply, and do not realise that for kittens ready to leave in the summer the story is very different even if the kittens are healthy.

Liz


----------



## catcoonz

Thought I would update this thread instead of making another.

All is better with the cats/kittens, will take a new photo tomorrow of mum and her 16 day old kittens, they are all doing well and purring, mum is happier now and likes me.

Here are 2 of the other rescue cats, eyes still sore but a vast improvement from what they was.


----------



## Polly G

Such good news CC - keep up the amazing work


----------



## Mum to Missy

So pleased to hear things are improving with them, all your hard work is paying off again xx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Totally in awe of your courage and compassion CC. Thank you on behalf of those little darlings. X


----------



## catcoonz

I am just glad Rose posted and I live near enough to get them.

I didn't quite expect to leave with 14 though.

Will do pics of mum and babies tomorrow, they are so adorable.


----------



## rose

Well done! Still have gunky eyes but looking good! Poor cats, still can't believe how bad they were and were just left to get on with it!! I hope they appreciate all your efforts!! We do! Thank you !


----------



## catcoonz

Eyes are slowly getting better, using a tube of ointment a day for them all and got through 104 antibiotic tablets, so they was in need of vet treatment.

Luckily the photo of the girl who we thought needed her eye removed is doing well now, eye saved and she is so good having her ointment done, bless her.

Just need to get weight on her, spay her, then look for a new home.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Glad to hear that they are all doing so well now, I do love a happy ending!


----------



## catcoonz

Here is another photo I promised the other day.


----------



## wind1

I have just read through this whole thread and am shocked at how irresponsible some people can be. Whisper was born outside to a young cat that had been allowed to roam un-spayed. She had already had one litter of 4 which all died within the home, no vet was contacted for help (we found this out after it had happened). Whispers mummy and her sister (who also had at least 2 litters) were often shut out & not fed sufficiently. My brother and sister in law put food out for them, then when Whisper was born the mummy cat hid her and her 3 litter mates in my Nephews wardrobe. Cats protection took them all in. The sister went to a neighbour eventually when the owner moved out and didn't want to take her. So, she is now spayed and living a happy life. Reading threads like this makes me realise this is how Whisper and the others could have ended up, that makes me extremely sad . Thank God for people like Catcoonz, you are beyond fantastic for all you do. I hope all these lovely little ones find homes soon.


----------



## Charity

The kittens look lovely, what a success story.


----------



## Kcabrera3

It is great to know there are people like you out there. 

Thanks for you hard work.


----------



## Julie100uk

catcoonz said:


> I am just glad Rose posted and I live near enough to get them.
> 
> I didn't quite expect to leave with 14 though.
> 
> Will do pics of mum and babies tomorrow, they are so adorable.


No wonder you ended up with so many! . I'd like to send another food parcel soon, do you need cat or kitten food the most? Or a mixture?


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you.

I need both adult and kitten food please, I have 4 adults who need to gain weight and a lot of kittens, currently getting through 6kg kitten biscuits a week, currently feeding whiskas wet and dry.


----------



## Julie100uk

catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I need both adult and kitten food please, I have 4 adults who need to gain weight and a lot of kittens, currently getting through 6kg kitten biscuits a week, currently feeding whiskas wet and dry.


No probs, I'll sort something out in the next week. WOW, 6kg!


----------



## MinkyMadam

catcoonz said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I need both adult and kitten food please, I have 4 adults who need to gain weight and a lot of kittens, currently getting through 6kg kitten biscuits a week, currently feeding whiskas wet and dry.


Just a thought - my local rescue, which has sadly closed down, had set up a wish list on amazon. It made it really easy for folks to go on and buy things on the list which were then delivered directly to the rescue, not just food but lots of other items too. X


----------



## chillminx

CC does have a Wish List on Amazon (look for Grace Haven) But many of the food items I notice are links to Zooplus. Maybe CC could update her Wish List to include items she needs urgently atm, such as Kitten Food.


----------



## Kcabrera3

Let me know when you up date your amazon wish list...


----------



## catcoonz

I don't know how to update the wish list.

As I have so many kittens with sore eyes I am getting through a lot of cotton wool, you have to use separate bits for each eye.

It is just crazy here at the moment, it will get better and be so rewarding when they find new homes.

Antibiotics and eye cream alone has cost £236, nutridrops getting through a bottle every 2 weeks, 17 day old kittens are just starting to explore food so that's more mouths to feed.

Maybe I took on too many at once but I couldn't leave them behind and I will get a break in 12 weeks.

Have homes for most of them now, it is 3 adult girls and the little kittens to find homes for.

I have had to ask for adoption fee of £25 to be paid up front, with no refunds, getting shares in whiskas maybe a good idea, although they love felix as good as it gets but this is far too expensive to feed them all on.

I don't regret taking them all, just a shame they are poorly and need so much time spent on them.


----------



## Ang2

catcoonz said:


> I don't know how to update the wish list.
> 
> As I have so many kittens with sore eyes I am getting through a lot of cotton wool, you have to use separate bits for each eye.
> 
> It is just crazy here at the moment, it will get better and be so rewarding when they find new homes.
> 
> Antibiotics and eye cream alone has cost £236, nutridrops getting through a bottle every 2 weeks, 17 day old kittens are just starting to explore food so that's more mouths to feed.
> 
> Maybe I took on too many at once but I couldn't leave them behind and I will get a break in 12 weeks.
> 
> Have homes for most of them now, it is 3 adult girls and the little kittens to find homes for.
> 
> I have had to ask for adoption fee of £25 to be paid up front, with no refunds, getting shares in whiskas maybe a good idea, although they love felix as good as it gets but this is far too expensive to feed them all on.
> 
> I don't regret taking them all, just a shame they are poorly and need so much time spent on them.


CC I think the Asda Hero, box of 12 sachets for £1.78 are the best value. You can get two boxes for the price of one box of Whiskas! At the moment you need quantity rather than quality to get you through, except the ones that need a special diet. They will all get better quality and spoilt rotten when they go to their forever homes  For now, just try to make sure the cupboards are full, rather than almost empty


----------



## Alisonfoy

Oh my goodness, I have just read this entire thread. CC, I hope you are ok feeding and treating this lot - I found the Grave Haven Wish List on Amazon and have sent some kitten biscuits. Bless you and please keep up the good work xx


----------



## huckybuck

catcoonz said:


> I don't know how to update the wish list.
> 
> As I have so many kittens with sore eyes I am getting through a lot of cotton wool, you have to use separate bits for each eye.
> 
> I don't regret taking them all, just a shame they are poorly and need so much time spent on them.


Ok so now I know to send cotton wool!,,

Keep us (if not amazon, updated as to what would be most use to you) does anyone know if zoo plus/ pet supermarket/ pets at home do gift cards???


----------



## JaimeandBree

6kg a week?! Yikes! It's payday next friday, I'll send another package then


----------



## Alisonfoy

huckybuck said:


> does anyone know if zoo plus/ pet supermarket/ pets at home do gift cards???


Yes they do, but we'll need CC's email address:
zooplus gift vouchers - the right present for any occasion!

It's also possible to get nutridops on ebay, which cost a quite a bit less than on Amazon, but there are different brands and I'm not sure which one CC uses.


----------



## catcoonz

Photo of Nutridrops and Vitamin Paste I use for the kittens and cats.

If anybody wants my email/or home address, please pm as I am greatful for any help i can get, thank you.


----------



## huckybuck

Alisonfoy said:


> Yes they do, but we'll need CC's email address:
> zooplus gift vouchers - the right present for any occasion!
> 
> It's also possible to get nutridops on ebay, which cost a quite a bit less than on Amazon, but there are different brands and I'm not sure which one CC uses.


Got her email  but only the paypal one. Pm ing seems to work


----------



## catcoonz

That will be paypal email, which is not allowed to be posted on forum under the rules.

Happy to reply to pm's and stick with the rules, dont want a slap on the wrist from mods.


----------



## huckybuck

Multi vit paste, nutri drops and cotton wool  all on the way via amazon Catcoonz xx


----------



## chillminx

catcoonz said:


> I don't know how to update the wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> CC, if you open your Wish List on amazon you should see a box on the right hand side above the list which says ADD TO LIST. On the same line, to the left of that you'll see a box in which you can type the name of the item you are asking for, e.g. Felix As Good As It Looks Kitten Food.
Click to expand...


----------



## Julie100uk

Alisonfoy said:


> Yes they do, but we'll need CC's email address:
> zooplus gift vouchers - the right present for any occasion!
> 
> It's also possible to get nutridops on ebay, which cost a quite a bit less than on Amazon, but there are different brands and I'm not sure which one CC uses.


I'm not sure if you noticed but it says only one voucher can be used per order which seems really odd to me and surplus voucher is lost if not used all in one go.


----------



## catcoonz

So, as you all know its been a hectic time and still is but happy to say the only available rescue's who will need a home later are 5 kittens and mum.

Would be lovely if mum could go with one of her kittens.

All will be vaccinated, microchipped and neutered.

Will update photo's later today for you, kittens are either black or black and white.


----------



## Alisa25

catcoonz said:


> So, as you all know its been a hectic time and still is but happy to say the only available rescue's who will need a home later are 5 kittens and mum.
> 
> Would be lovely if mum could go with one of her kittens.
> 
> All will be vaccinated, microchipped and neutered.
> 
> Will update photo's later today for you, kittens are either black or black and white.


Thats amazing that you found homes for almost all of them and so quickly! 

You did (and still doing) such a wonderful job CC!


----------



## Mum to Missy

That is brilliant news CC, so happy for you and the cats/kittens to have found loving forever homes xx


----------



## catcoonz

New photo's and still under vets for eye infections, eyes slowly getting better but it is slow progress and using a tube of cream a day for these at a cost of £15.01 per tube.

Looking for names please and any small donations to cover eye ointment to make them better.

Will also be looking for new homes, so if anybody is interested, you know where I am. 

Pic 1 = Girl.
Pic 2 = Girl.
Pics 3, 4 & 5 = Boys. 

Mum is a blue shorthair named Rose.


----------



## catcoonz

Update:

Blue mummy Rose has a new home waiting for her after she has been spayed and kittens are old enough to leave her. 

Just 5 kittens who will be looking for homes in around 7 weeks time.


----------



## Charity

That's good news. How about Poppy and Petal for the girls and Pepe, Panda and Pixie for the boys....that is if you still want names.


----------



## catcoonz

Purrfect names, thankyou. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Can we buy the ointment online or is it prescription? You're doing a wonderful job....might look at buying a camera for Christmas xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, I have a camera  will post a photo of mum tomorrow.

will need to look online for eye ointment.


----------



## huckybuck

I'll look.. Just wondering if can get hold of it a bit cheaper anywhere...what's it called? In the meantime....would it help if something sent to PayPal?


----------



## chillminx

CC, which eye ointment are you using? Both Fucithalmic and Clinagel require prescriptions, even buying it online. 

If it's Fucithalmic I've found it at Vet UK for £6.90 a tube. Clinagel is £9.14 a tube at Viovet. If you could get a prescription there would still be a saving to be made, instead of buying the stuff from the vet. Ask the vet to make it out for all 4 kittens, and to put repeats on, if he will agree to that.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, that is a big saving, yes vet will do a repeat prescription. x


----------



## catcoonz

Eye ointments are sorted now, thank you.

Desperate for flea treatment now.


----------



## chillminx

Which flea treatment do you need - Frontline spray for the kittens? Advantage for the adults?


----------



## catcoonz

Both and anything to be honest.


----------



## chillminx

Frontline spray is apparently only available on prescription I've just learned. Also, the manufacturers say it's not recommended for kittens under 6 weeks old. (your kits are younger aren't they?). Also it seems the spray is actually more powerful than the spot-on. 

What does the vet advise you to use for very young kits? 

I might have some Advantage left in the store cupboard, as I've switched to using Advocate or Stronghold. Will have a look and send to you if so.


----------



## catcoonz

I get Frontline Spray from the vet and it is safe to use on kittens from 2 days old.


----------



## catcoonz

As requested a photo of mummy Rose. 

She has a home waiting for her once she has been spayed.


----------



## catcoonz

Well, it is about time I did an update.

Sadly not only have these poor kittens been fighting against cat flu, they have also been previously diagnosed with Pneumonia.

After a lot of medication and eye treatment they are slowly getting better and brighter, have been playing with toy mice today which was lovely to see.

They still have a way to go until fully recovered, so they are not going to be ready for new homes for a while yet.

How messy can hand feeding get ..... very messy. 

And new news, the lovely lady I rescued these cats and kittens from has very kindly given me yet another pregnant girl, will this ever end, I doubt it but I have to help, this girl is blue, very skinny and due in around 9 days time.


----------



## catcoonz

And once again I hit the wrong button  here are the photo's.


----------



## huckybuck

CC it really is never ending but you do such amazing work! How is your foot? Thought about you a lot these past couple of days every time I glance at my kisses xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Hopefully these photo's will upload onto here.


----------



## catcoonz

Foot is feeling fine thank you, still need the pain relief but the bruising has almost gone now. 

Kittens are hard work but only because they have been so poorly, they will make a full recovery and I am getting more food on me than in the kittens.

Hope you are ok, I did light a candle for Gus the other night. xxx


----------



## catcoonz

At long last these kittens except one is fully recovered, I am so relieved, no more hand rearing, just get them bigger, vaccinated, neutered and chipped then off to new homes. 

Just going to take new photo's now.


----------



## catcoonz

Here you go ...


----------

